# Sparkles' and Smarty's Kidding Thread



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

It may still be a tad early, but I'm just too excited to continue to wait to start their thread..

Sparkles is due first! It'll be our first time kidding and her 4th. She has about 40 days left and her due date is Feb. 20th. Her udder does seem like it is starting to change. It's just a little bit bigger than what it was what it's been these last few months. I'm excited to see how many kids she has in there because she's _huge_. Last year she had quads, so I'm thinking possibly quads or maybe 3 large-ish sized kids?

Next is Smarty, who we kind of have a big :whatgoat: about. She was bred September 27th, but 18 days later on October 18th acted like she was in heat when I just happened to walk the buck by the pasture. I put her in with the buck and she stood. So she has two dates Feb. 24th and March 15th.

I think she looks farther a long then my other March does, so I'm betting she goes on the first date, but my mom is betting she'll go on the second date.

Either way we're still super excited for the babies!:girl::kidblack::kidred::kidblue::boy:


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

They're beautiful! I love their names too. So fun.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute girls! Good luck!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Omgoodness...they are adorable  I love your set up too!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

They're beautiful!  I bet they'll give you some adoreable kids! Good luck!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks everybody! I'm super excited!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

cute girls! Smarty looks like she has a heart on her back!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> cute girls! Smarty looks like she has a heart on her back!


Thank you! And your right! I had never even noticed.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I noticed that heart too !! How cool is that  
Your girls are so pretty , can't wait to see the babies ! 
I bet there is lots of colors  Such pretty names you have for them 
very nice place you have for them too !
Very exciting time !


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> I noticed that heart too !! How cool is that
> Your girls are so pretty , can't wait to see the babies !
> I bet there is lots of colors  Such pretty names you have for them
> very nice place you have for them too !
> Very exciting time !


Thanks! I'm really hoping Sparkles has one colorful doe for me to retain!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

18 days till Sparkles goes, and she's looking a little different. Her udder has gotten a little bit bigger.

Smarty has 22 days and her udder is starting to fill in a little too. 

I got excited and trimmed up both their pooch areas and udders. We're just so excited to see these kids!!


----------



## GroundGoats (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm so excited!
*sings*
I can't wait... No! No! No! I.... Can't wa-ait!
*dances*
Sparkles is so gorgeous. ^_^
And sooooo huge!
All of your goats are gorgeous honestly!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah...anything yet??


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Aw thank you!! 

So far nothing.. Sparkle's udder, I think, still has a little room for more filling and the same goes for Smarty. No one has started acting any different either. Unless there is some kind of massive change, no babies tonight. :GAAH:


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Aww I love your goats, so cute. Sparkles is huge. Smarty is almost as big as Sparkles.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Thank you!!! 

They're both huge but Sparkle's is a little bit bigger.  Both girls are currently just laying down eating. 

There's suppose to be some severe storms tomorrow, so maybe the bad weather will make them want to follow the "doe code". :wink:


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yeah, tell me about it  Though last year my does gave birth in perfect weather


----------



## GroundGoats (Sep 17, 2013)

My doe gave birth on the one 50 degree day in between two cold snaps.
I was very grateful.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

It's 63 today so if one of them would go I would be grateful! Lol

My mom thinks Sparkle's is looking more sunken. I can't say one way or another.. *sigh* 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well hopefully it will b e before it gets cold again! Isn't the waiting fun?


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

:GAAH: _No_! Lol They make it sound so easy and on time when you start learning about kidding. 

I went out to let these two in(we're expecting a bad thunderstorm) and Sparkle's was acting different. She was laying down out in the field and didn't look super thrilled to have to get up. She's acting slower and her udder I think filled a tiny bit in the last 2 hours.. She's also looking a little sunken. They're driving me crazy with this waiting!! :dazed: Either way I have yet to see her loose her plug and her ligs are intact.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hahahaha....I know how you feel  Only thing you can do is watch closely. I hope it's today


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks! I hope so too.. Right now they're back to just laying around 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That's so awesome you can watch from the house. But I would get nothing done watching goatie tv....well, just like now, I am on TGS all the time  but it's because I am going stir crazy this winter! :lol:


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

I hope Sparkle's has her babies soon. Where do you buy those video things, anyways?  I would watch my goats all day if I had one.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

> I hope Sparkle's has her babies soon. Where do you buy those video things, anyways?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope so too, but I think Smarty has just started to act like she is going to go first. Guess she wants the honor of having the farms first kidding. 

We actually got the monitor from Amazon. It works as far as *I think* 200 feet. It was around 100 dollars and took me all of a couple minutes to set up. It has night vision, sound, and an intercom. It's made by V Tech. 

The only downside is I have to put the monitor on the window sill facing the barn. If I take it farther in the house it gets cranky and loses the signal.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That would work for me... I see a cam in the future.


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

GoateeFarms50 said:


> I hope Sparkle's has her babies soon. Where do you buy those video things, anyways?  I would watch my goats all day if I had one.


I believe I have that same camera. It's a baby monitor & you can get it at Walmart. Mine will get signal up to 1k feet away. It's been great not having to run out to check on them on cold nights. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

It is just a baby monitor. You can probably find this model or a similar one at Babies R Us too. This camera really has been worth it's weight in gold. 

Sparkle's ligs are gone and she's pretty restless. She ate her grain this morning but doesn't want to eat any alfalfa. All she's doing is laying down, getting up, and laying down again... ray: Please let this be the beginning of it! I want to see these kiddos!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

4 baby girls!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

ciwheeles said:


> 4 baby girls!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


From Sparkles? Woohoo!!! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Awesome! Did you get them from Sparkles? And quads, plus they're all does!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:stars: :leap: :stars: :leap: Wow! Congrats!!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

So Sparkles ended up going first!

Like I had posted she lost her ligs and was acting really off. I kind of assumed we still had at least a few hours.. Well thirty minutes later she was laying on her side nesting. I went outside figuring I'd just sit with her for a while, and low and behold I go outside to see her starting to push out the first baby! From there is what all crazy. She was pushing them out as fast as my mom and I could clean them off and put them in front of her. Lol

From what I can tell it is 4 little does! :kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred: Three have dad's colors and the first to be born has wild little black and white spots! Thinking I may just need to retain her, since she was the first _ever _baby, but I'm still on the fence. 

All the girls are nursing and healthy. Now we're just waiting on Smarty


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

ciwheeles said:


> So Sparkles ended up going first!
> 
> Like I had posted she lost her ligs and was acting really off. I kind of assumed we still had at least a few hours.. Well thirty minutes later she was laying on her side nesting. I went outside figuring I'd just sit with her for a while, and low and behold I go outside to see her starting to push out the first baby! From there is what all crazy. She was pushing them out as fast as my mom and I could clean them off and put them in front of her. Lol
> 
> ...


Wow!!! Congrats!!! Pics... pics... pics... we want pics! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Hahaha!! :-D

I started the kiddos their own thread!


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

ciwheeles said:


> Hahaha!! :-D
> 
> I started the kiddos their own thread!


How old is the sire to these babies? Wondering?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

He is 10 months old  

These are his first kids, I'm hoping maybe he is an extra special girl throwing buck! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

ciwheeles said:


> He is 10 months old
> 
> These are his first kids, I'm hoping maybe he is an extra special girl throwing buck! Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I wondered because I read somewhere that the older bucks throw more does... so I guess that's not true. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Huh, well I guess it isn't.. Smarty is bred to the same buck, so I'm wondering if she'll have more girls.


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

ciwheeles said:


> Huh, well I guess it isn't.. Smarty is bred to the same buck, so I'm wondering if she'll have more girls.


If so, I'd sure hang on to that buck. Lol! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm actually going to sell him either way since I bought bucks with better show lines, but he will make some herd a nice sire. 

I'm beginning to doubt smarty will go on the first date.. She's back to acting normal and it's been a few days since her udder changed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Congrats on healthy kid does  Good luck to Smarty.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I will pass your "good luck" along to her  Lol

I'll let y'all know when she starts doing something.. Hopefully that's soon


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Okay  Can't wait to see how many Smarty has, and what gender as well.


----------



## GroundGoats (Sep 17, 2013)

ciwheeles said:


> 4 baby girls!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Congratulations!!!! q


----------

